# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > برنامه نویسی مرتبط با شبکه و وب در VB6 > آموزش: اتصال mysql به Vb6

## mahdivahedi

با سلام
من میخوام یه برنامه با Vb 6 بنویسم که با دیتابیس سایتم ارتباط داشته باشه.
برنامه رو نوشتم و برای اتصال دیتابیس مای اس کیو ال از ODBC استفاده کردم . یه ارتباط دستی با مای اس کیو ال از طریق Data source ODBC Driver برقرار کردم وقتی برنامه رو اجرا کردم روی لوکال به خوبی کار میکنه ولی میخوام با دیتابیس سایتم ارتباط داشته باشه و اگه این نرم افزار رو روی یه کامپیوتر دیگه نصب کنم دیگه ارتباط ODBCرو برقرار نکنم میخوام اتوماتیک برقرار بشه یه کدی دارین که وقتی فرم لود میشه ارتباط برقرار بشه و روی هر کامپیوتری که نصب بشه اتوماتیک ارتباط را برقرار بکنه و اطلاعات دیتابیس رو برداره!
حالا من دوتا سوال ازتون دارم؟
1- یه کدی که بشه از طریق اون ODBCرو ساخت؟
2-یه هاستی برام معرفی کنید که ریموت اون فعال باشه و پورت 3306 اون کار کنه؟

----------


## alibehroozi

برای این کار شما باید این امکان رو داشته باشید :
Mysql سرور با امکان ریموت با هر آیپی
بعدش میشه به اون وصل شد و هر تیبلی رو خوند
راستش تا الآن 100 تا نرم افزار اینطوری ساختم ! خیلی کار راحتی هست

----------


## mahdivahedi

برنامه رو ساختم و در لوکال کار میکنه و سوال کردم اگه کسی آدرس سروری که ریموت فعال داره رو بهم معرفی کنه در ضمن به عکس نیز توجه کنید من این DNSرو ساختم و ارتباطم برقرار میشه و وقتی برنامه رو تو یه کامپیوتر دیگه نصب میکنم باید در اون کامیپوتر DNSرو ایجاد کنم و من اینطور نمیخوام، میخوام وقتی برنامه رو نصب کردم و یا خواستم اجراش کنم DNSخودش اتوماتیک به آیپی ای که بهش معرفی متصل بشه و کد اتصال رو اگه دارید بهم بدید .
ساخت DNSاز طریق کد
یک هاست با دیتابیس ریموتCapture.JPG

----------


## ایلیا آخوندزاده

خب نمیشه با آی پی کانکت شد؟ من زیاد رو این موضوع کارنکردم ولی شنیده بودم که با آپی ولد یا هاست و خصوصیت ریموت میشه مستقیم کانکت شد.

----------


## محمد فدوی

> خب نمیشه با آی پی کانکت شد؟ من زیاد رو این موضوع کارنکردم ولی شنیده بودم که با آپی ولد یا هاست و خصوصیت ریموت میشه مستقیم کانکت شد.


درسته. MySQL (و اکثر سیستم های RDBMS) روی بستر TCP/IP‌ اجرا میشن و در واقع MySQL هم روی بطور پیشفرض روی پورت 3306 سیستم شما اجرا میشه (مگر اینکه تغییرش بدین)
و خیلی ساده هم میشه به localhost:3306 وصل شد! اما بعد از اینکه وصل شدیم چی؟! برای ترابری داده ها با سرور MySQL دو راه داریم:
۱. بصورت دستی کتابخونه ی لازم رو تولید کنیم که گمون نکنم کار ساده ای باشه.
۲. از Connectorهای آماده ی MySQL که توسط شرکت Oracle تولید میشه استفاده کنیم. MySQL متاسفانه Connector مخصوص VB6 رو نداره. برای استفاده از MySQL توی VB6 باید Connector مربوط به ODBC رو نصب کنیم و بعد سرورمون رو به ODBC Data Source Administrator معرفی کنیم (که بالاتر دوستان توضیح دادن) و بعد به سادگی میتونیم به دیتابیس توی VB6 یا هر فریمورکی که از ODBC ساپورت داره وصل بشیم.

موفق باشی.

----------


## mahdivahedi

ببخشید من میخوام یه برنامه شبیه ایروموزیک بسازم میخواستم ازتون کمک بگیرم
چطور میشه یه برنامه شبیه انو ساخت ؟
چطور میشه با پایگاه داده مای اس کیو ال ارتباط برقرار کرد؟

----------


## mohamadrh31

با سلام و عرض خسته نباشید
من علاقه بسیاری به ویژوال بسیک 6 دارم، جدیدا در حال طراحی برنامه‌ای هستم که که از طریق ویژوال بسیک 6 به mysql متصل بشم و داده هایی رو اضافه، ویرایش و حذف کنم که البته موفق هم شدم اما به یه مشکل خیلی بزگ برخوردم.
مشکل اینجاست که هنگام نمایش رکورد از جدول حرف  ک  بصورت  ?  نشون داده میشه در mysql نوع ذخیره‌سازی رو به utf8 تغییر دادم و خیلی کارای دیگه هم کردم اما در آخر نتونستم مشکل رو حل کنم. مشکل فقط نمایش اطلاعات در ویژوال نیست، چون هنگام ذخیره‌سازی در جدول هم فقط حرف  ک  به  ؟  تبدیل میشه.
اگه امکانش هست کمکم کنید.

----------

